# MTN in Reparatur Trial Bike bauen? oder gebraucht?



## C-Row (1. März 2012)

Hey!

Der Schnee ist weg, mein MTB kaputt.
Ich habe im November mit Trial "angefangen" 
auf einem Bulls Sharp Tail 26".
In AnfÃ¼hrungszeichen, weil ich nur Trackstand und den Endo halbwegs gelernt/geÃ¼bt habe.

Nun nach der Winterpause bin ich ein paarmal mit meinem Fahrrad nur rumgedÃ¼st und irgendwann ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kette springt.

Nun Rad angeschaut, da Kettenschaltung und keine Zeit zum RadhÃ¤ndler gebracht.
Ergebnis: Die hintere Felge hat sich verbogen! Das Rad eiert.
Das Fahrrad wurde im Sommer 2011 gekauft!
Ich habe damals schon ein stÃ¤rkeres Hinterrad bekommen, weil die VerkÃ¤uferin mir das standart Rad nicht zugetraut hat D)
[nein ich bin nicht Ã¼bergewichtig ! 170cm / 60kg]

So am Montag kann ich mein Fahrrad abholen. Rechnung wird ca. 120â¬ betragen.

Nun hab ich Angst durch weiteres trailen mit diesem Bike es nur wieder zu schrotten.

Da ich aber kein Budget atm habe, aber so schnell wie mÃ¶glich ein Trialbike kaufen mÃ¶chte habe ich ein paar Fragen:

Lag das erstmal wirklich am trailen!? Oder nur an der minderen QualitÃ¤t?


> genaue Info http://www.bulls.de/fileadmin/pictures/Content_Relaunch_2012/Katalo_DE_2012/bulls_2012_de_39.pdf
> 
> Rahmen	7005 aluminium
> Gabel	Suntour XCM-V3, 100 mm
> ...



Selbst wenn ich mit dem obigen Bike anfangen kann wÃ¤re ein Trialbike in Zukunft nicht schlecht.


Was ist gÃ¼nstiger?

Selberzusammenstellen oder gebraucht kaufen?

einzige Bedingung von mir: Das Bike sollte einen Sattel haben (naja Sattel kann man das zwar kaum nennen, aber ihr wisst was ich meine  )

Greets
C-Row


----------



## MisterLimelight (1. März 2012)

Ich vertrete ja die meinung, dass man mit jedem rad anfangen kann. Wenn man aber wie du explizit trial fahren willst nimm nicht das Rad. Speziell beim Endo knallst Du natürlich mächtig wieder auf´s Hinterrad. Die mindere Qualität des Rades ist auf dauer nix für trial.

Sieh zu ein Gebrauchtes hier aus dem Forum zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (1. März 2012)

wenn man fÃ¼r eine verbogene Felge 120â¬ blecht, die aller wahrscheinlichkeit innerhalb kÃ¼rzester Zeit auch hÃ¤tte zentriert werden kÃ¶nnen, hat man auch kein budget.
Manchmal frage ich mich tatsÃ¤chlich, wie RadlÃ¤den auf solche Summen kommen.
Das Rad wird auf dauer nicht standhalten. TrialrÃ¤der sind mit extra starken und breiten Felgen ausgestattet. Das hat seine Berechtigung


----------



## Raimund-Aut (1. März 2012)

Ein billiges gebrauchtes Komplettrad kommt in der Regel immer billiger als selber eines zusammen zu bauen.


----------



## C-Row (1. März 2012)

*oh eine wichtige Info fehlt!
meine Eltern zahlen die Reperatur *

Okey im gebrauchten Bereich muss ich mit mindestens 500 rechen naja bleiben wir realistisch 700+.

Okey, da ich erst im Sommer 16 werde und erst dann eingestellt werden kann (Ferienjob) müsste ich mit dem Kauf bis ~ Anfang September warten.

Hm wie die auf 120 kommen ist mir auch unklar. 

Naja was könnte ich bis September auf meinem normalen MTB üben?
Trackstand
Bunnyhop!?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (2. März 2012)

Frag deine Eltern um einen Kredit (ohne Zinsen wenn geht...) Vielleicht schießen sie die das Geld für ein gebrauchtes Rad vor und du zahlst ab September in Raten zurück. Alles Sache der Argumentation. 

(Wenn du bis September mit dem MTB übst, is es bereit für die ewigen Jagdgründe.)


----------



## C-Row (4. März 2012)

Nunja meine Eltern schießen mir kein Geld vorraus -.-
(Man sollte nicht so früh mit Schulden anfangen )

Morgen geh ich zum Fahrradhändler, der hat 2 offene Stellen, mal schaun vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und der Stellt mich ein.

Zumindest zahlen meine Eltern Reparatur + Schutzblech + Lampe + Helm. naja.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. März 2012)

Du kannst ja mal die Rechnung einscannen und dann hier posten (natürlich Namen und Adresse des Radladens vorher schwärzen). Ich halte 120eur für das Rad und den Schaden maßlos überteuert.


----------



## C-Row (8. März 2012)

Okey war nicht ganz so teuer.

Ne rechnung kann ich noch hochladen falls gewünscht.
Preis 70 Reparatur
        30 Frontlicht
        60 Helm
_______________
      160

Akzeptabel m.M.n
(okey haben auch meine Eltern gezahlt)


----------

